# plowing with rubber cutting edge?



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

My company asked me if i would want to plow one of our properties, its a 6 story parking lot with an open top deck and ramp. the only thing is that the garage is almost brand new, and the type of decking that was put on requires a rubber cutting edge, which my company is supplying for no charge. now i dont want to change the rubber cutting edge to plow my other small driveway accounts, so i would prob leave the rubber edge on for those accounts as well, now im positive it wears down alot faster and im not too worried about that cause the company will be supplying the cutting edges. 

so i was just curious how does the rubber cutting edges plow? how does it do over gravel or dirt driveways? any pros and cons?


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

Just today I heard about a local tire recycling company that manufactures cutting edges. Their purpose is to create an enhanced squegee effect as they are still used in conjunction with a metal backing plate. The rubber is 2" thick and they cost a bit over $200. I've got to try one out as I have a 1 acre account with some pretty old patched uneven pavement where I could use a little help. Apparently gravel tears them up pretty bad but I have no gravel. 
Pete


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

97S104x4;1420220 said:


> My company asked me if i would want to plow one of our properties, its a 6 story parking lot with an open top deck and ramp. the only thing is that the garage is almost brand new, and the type of decking that was put on requires a rubber cutting edge, which my company is supplying for no charge. now i dont want to change the rubber cutting edge to plow my other small driveway accounts, so i would prob leave the rubber edge on for those accounts as well, now im positive it wears down alot faster and im not too worried about that cause the company will be supplying the cutting edges.
> 
> so i was just curious how does the rubber cutting edges plow? how does it do over gravel or dirt driveways? any pros and cons?


Just get two of them 36" wide snow pusher shovels and tie them up behind a goat and have them pull them around. You walk behind and angle, duct tape them together so they don't leak snow like those pesky v blades. 72" per pass about the same as your s-10 plow, plastic edge as good as rubber but plastic will scrape better, goats work for food and will eat almost anything, even garbage if hungry enough after plowing. When the shovels wear out you're only looking at $30-40 a pice so cheaper than a new rubber cutting edge also, just a thought?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

97S104x4;1420220 said:


> My company asked me if i would want to plow one of our properties, its a 6 story parking lot with an open top deck and ramp. the only thing is that the garage is almost brand new, and the type of decking that was put on requires a rubber cutting edge, which my company is supplying for no charge. now i dont want to change the rubber cutting edge to plow my other small driveway accounts, so i would prob leave the rubber edge on for those accounts as well, now im positive it wears down alot faster and im not too worried about that cause the company will be supplying the cutting edges.
> 
> so i was just curious how does the rubber cutting edges plow? how does it do over gravel or dirt driveways? any pros and cons?


Find you another plow that you can leave at that one job with poly edge on it and when do that job change blades


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Antlerart06;1422208 said:


> Find you another plow that you can leave at that one job with poly edge on it and when do that job change blades


I second this idea. Rubber edges just dont hold up well. Another idea is to see if you could use a poly edge? Those hold up very well and are easy on sensitive pavement


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

nms0219;1422267 said:


> I second this idea. Rubber edges just dont hold up well. Another idea is to see if you could use a poly edge? Those hold up very well and are easy on sensitive pavement


One thing he could do Is make Thing where can slide over the steel cutting edge in 4 spots And pin on the back pin on the ends or slide in the shoe stacks and have poly edge mounted to it and he can haul in the back of truck


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

I second the poly edge, talk to the guys at cutting edge poly.com great guys


----------



## bigz64 (Oct 2, 2011)

we use a rubber edge (pusher came with it) it works good, but i only see it used for 1 season before it needs replacing


----------



## davidc (Jun 9, 2009)

This is ending our third season using 1.5 inch thick rubber blades ,.. on 10 miles of two lane asphalt and 2.5 miles of single lane gravel road.
The gravel roads tear them up quik, if we are not paying attention to the slope of the road, crown, or using them without a hard pack or ice base under fresh snow. 
The rubber on the asphalt works pretty good for the most part, ...except when centerline berms are left and they freeze,... or they get hard packed , rubber doesnt cut .
We are required to have rubber , or maintain a minimum 2 inch base on the asphalt road,[ USFS owned road] its a learning experience , I am now looking at plastic blades. 
Anyone got input on them?


----------

